# asphault track in southwestern ontario!!!



## Samurai (Nov 18, 2003)

hello to everyone here! I just thought with all of the Michigan racers on here I would post A link to our southwestern ontario asphault race track! we run nitro/electric sedans every other sunday throughout the summer weather permitting! everyone is welcome to come out and run but we would really enjoy having all of you for our 401 TC chalenge race on July 10th...anyways like I said check out the site and hopefully see yas all come up and run with us!!! 
the link is http://www.rrol.ca/

remote racers of london hopes to see you soon!


----------

